# Fake Quotes



## Dragonclaw

Okay this is how it works.

The first person says something.
The second person then uses 'quote' and makes up a fake quote from the previous poster.

Blah Blah Blah!


> omg guys haz u seen mah pokemanz?





> No, I will not wax your back tonight.


Obviously, I cannot start, since no one has posted before me.

Why didn't anyone remake this game before :O


----------



## S.K

So I heard this new forum game was in town... anyone?


----------



## Dragonclaw

S.K said:


> You do realise three is not spelt with a 'w', don't you?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Where's the reality bomb gone? if Dave has nicked it again I'll kill him.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Everytime we touch, we touch the sky~


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> I can't live
> If living is without you...


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Why? Because _I'm_ a ninja! >)


----------



## Terry. T.

Dragonclaw said:


> Arceus got killed by Magikarp and a thumb. Mewtwo can't use Giga Drain on Pikachu.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Terry. T. said:


> Time Psyduck, please stop rotating your Rotom.


----------



## Terry. T.

Dragonclaw said:


> You. Spin a fan (or Baltoy)


----------



## Dragonclaw

Terry. T. said:


> Are you talking to me? ARE YOU TALKING TO ME?!


----------



## Terry. T.

Dragonclaw said:


> DUH Me>You
> 
> What a joke. :p


----------



## o_O

Terry. T. said:


> Were no strangers to love
> You know the rules and so do i
> A full commitments what Im thinking of
> You wouldnt get this from any other guy
> 
> I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
> Gotta make you understand
> 
> * never gonna give you up
> Never gonna let you down
> Never gonna run around and desert you
> Never gonna make you cry
> Never gonna say goodbye
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
> 
> Weve know each other for so long
> Your hearts been aching
> But youre too shy to say it
> Inside we both know whats been going on
> We know the game and were gonna play it
> 
> And if you ask me how Im feeling
> Dont tell me youre too blind to see
> 
> (* repeat)
> 
> Give you up. give you up
> Give you up, give you up
> Never gonna give
> Never gonna give, give you up
> Never gonna give
> Never gonna give, five you up
> 
> I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
> Gotta make you understand
> 
> (* repeat 3 times)


----------



## Time Psyduck

o_O said:


> Yeah I hate everyone, so what? It's not like I care enough to listen to you


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> My hand hurts, can I place them so we can both feel better?~


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> All post ninjas will die when I take over


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> When I perform a coup d'etat on these forums, those who post after me will be banned! Hor, hor, hor


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> I am Jesus returned


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Back in my day, the sun used to wear a top hat ...


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> We don't have vertebrate animals in Australia, only giant insects


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> _I am Arylettopia's secret advisor. _


----------



## Time Psyduck

Blastoise428 said:


> I HATE THE WORLD!!! I'LL KILL YOU ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> _I am secretly a 60-year-old truck driver named Jim. _


----------



## Time Psyduck

Blastoise428 said:


> I is seretly gorge w bush


----------



## Flareth

Time Psyduck said:


> Babies taste good. Bring out the BBQ sauce.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Flareth said:


> So, in 300 years we will all be ruled by the Chinese


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Time Psyduck said:


> REVENGE! REVENGE ON THE MAN THAT STOLE MY TEDDY BEAR: MR FUZZYKINS!


----------



## Time Psyduck

Worst Username Ever said:


> I AM YOUR FATHER!!


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Why so serious :)


----------



## Jester

Dragonclaw said:


> Roflcopters


----------



## Dragonclaw

Midnight said:


> Lollipops please.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> Oh my god good lord you brought this game back :DDDD


----------



## Dragonclaw

Zora of Termina said:


> I hate hate hate this game! >(


----------



## Zora of Termina

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> No you don't ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Dragonclaw

Zora of Termina said:


> Who doesn't love this game? xD


----------



## Zora of Termina

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> inorite x3


----------



## Dragonclaw

Zora of Termina said:


> I wub you, you wub me, we will be a happeh family.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Dragonclaw said:


> Okay, now what to write?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Worst Username Ever said:


> Since you've been gone,
> since you've been gone,
> I'm out of my head can't take it


----------



## Flareth

Time Psyduck said:


> I like chocolate milk


----------



## Zeph

Flareth said:


> You like chocolate milk? That's a lie, or may name isn't Fraleth.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Why is there a guy with a gun in my computer screen?


----------



## Noctowl

Time Psyduck said:


> I can tie my laces!


----------



## Zeph

Ruffledfeathers said:


> You don't know how much I envy you, Time Psyduck.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Wat ar lases?


----------



## Flareth

Time Psyduck said:


> Crashing headlong into everything is the only way to live, pal!


----------



## Dragonclaw

Flareth said:


> Not unless your a Torchic, young one.


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> Go big fat Pikachu


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> I want breakfast. NOOOWZZ


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Where did my window go?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> I wish I had a theme song x)


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> So do I


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> But I do! Beat that Dragonclaw!


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Dragonclaw said:


> I'm a Barbie girl, in a Barbie world... KIDDING, KIDDING!


----------



## Lili

Worst Username Ever said:


> My, do I have the best username ever!


----------



## Time Psyduck

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> I wish Charizard and Flareon had cooler pre-evolved forms


----------



## Lili

Time Psyduck said:


> Actually, I'm the Space Golduck


----------



## Ayame

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> Look, I wanted tomatoes, not peppers.  Get it right!


----------



## Lili

Ayame said:


> I am not a meerkat, I am a mermaid. Or dogfish. You decide.


----------



## Dragonclaw

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> I draw pictures of paper on people :)


----------



## Jester

Dragonclaw said:


> I have a crush on arylett o:


----------



## Dragonclaw

Midnight said:


> I have a crush on EeveeSkitteh :o


----------



## Jester

Dragonclaw said:


> I have a crush on darksong o:


Actually true for me o.o


----------



## Evolutionary

Midnight said:
			
		

> I have a crush on Terry.T


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> I have a crush on...myself.


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> I have a crush on a hot Magikarp and we're going out now.


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> I have a crush on these Feebas, and one of them may agree to go out with me.


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> I have a crush on Midnight.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> I was post ninja'd.
> I like being post ninja'd


----------



## Jester

Time Psyduck said:


> Shhh. Do you hear it?
> Rape. It's immenent.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Midnight said:


> Wow you're good.
> How could you tell I had this girl here?


----------



## Lili

Time Psyduck said:


> Woah, this is amazing.
> Why don't I abduct little boys more often?


----------



## Time Psyduck

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> Because not all of them are experts at EV training


Come on, let's move this away from illegal activities


----------



## Evolutionary

TimePsyduck said:
			
		

> I wanna move this away from illegal activities but really I want you all to talk more about it.


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> So do it. I like hearing about illegal things, especially if they involve people being hurt. It makes me all fuzzy inside.


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> You know what makes ME fuzzy inside, killing kittens, puppies and bunnies


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> Ha ha stupid animals


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Animals deserve death, as they don't wear clothing.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Clothing doesn't matter - everthing deserves to die


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> See that creature there? Bang! Extinct.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha....I hope there aren't any police reading this


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> I wish there are Cx


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> What did you just say?


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Time Psyduck said:


> WEEE YAY I LIKE WAFFLES SANITY SUCKS (and smells)


----------



## Time Psyduck

may white said:


> Oh good you changed the subject. You guys were scaring me.


----------



## Lili

Time Psyduck said:


> Oh Lord, I scare myself.


----------



## Time Psyduck

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> Let's have a serious discussion of somthing. How about music?


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psydick said:
			
		

> Miley Cyrus is SOOO KWL. She liek rox ur sox.


Edit: OMG. Typo XD Sorry if I offended you Time XD


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> I'm not sorry.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> I'm going to keep that and put it in my sig forever


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> It's not a bear; IT'S ME BABY


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> I liek to eet dirt


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> DIRT? I didn't mean dirt, I meant Diglett.


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> Diglett? I didn't mean Diglett, I meant Scarab.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Why are you correcting other people in that way.l It's like you're creating fake quotes for them or something


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Time Psyduck said:


> SUBJECT CHANGER.....poop


----------



## Time Psyduck

may white said:


> How dare you call me a Kid? I'll have you know I am actually 37563853826536542 years old.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Time Psyduck said:


> Your a kid..deal with it


----------



## Terry. T.

may white said:


> Stop it and eat me.


----------



## Evolutionary

Terry.T said:
			
		

> RAWR! Fear my fearness.


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> I, love aeroplane JELLEHH!!


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> THE CAKE IS THE TRUTH[if it is opposite day]


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> What are you even on about?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> I'll eat that for you for just $2!


----------



## Dragon

Dragonclaw said:


> Life is a highway, I want to drive it all night looooong....


----------



## Dragonclaw

XDragonFireX said:


> *sings along to the second movement of Dancing Mad*


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Dragonclaw said:


> I am....BOB THE BUILDER....


----------



## Dragonclaw

may white said:


> Up and at dem.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> I need cheats. Give me cheats. NOW!!!


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> *is watching Teletubbies* TINKY WINKY! DIPSEY! LA LA! PO! They rock!


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> You are so right


----------



## Jewel Espeon

Time Psyduck said:


> Lol this quote game is fun. ^^


----------



## Evolutionary

Jewel Espeon said:
			
		

> Have you guys heard the newest news about Selena Gomez. She is liek so kwl. I'm liek her biggest fan! If ya thar Selena then I'm ya're biggest fanz!


----------



## Jewel Espeon

EeveeSkitty said:


> Lol I made a funny quote. :D


----------



## Evolutionary

Jewel Espeon said:
			
		

> Now I didn't mean that last quote. What I really meant was SELENA GOMEZ RULZ!


----------



## Jewel Espeon

EeveeSkitty said:


> OMG ME TOO!


----------



## Evolutionary

Jewel Espeon said:
			
		

> NA AH! I don't think that quote about EeveeSkitty was decent.


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> I throw people at rocks :)


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> My evilness beats yours by far. I eat bunnies!


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> Well, well, well, toenails!


----------



## Jewel Espeon

Dragonclaw said:


> Can I have some?!?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Jewel Espeon said:


> You think you're evil? Just wait until I TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> Who agrees that Magikarp is really hot!


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> You spin me right round, baby, right round ...


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> What, me?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Yes you, right at the back there.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Wait, is this going to end up with me being sho- *shot*


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Zeeky Boogey Doog! x)


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Hey I'm still bleeding here *shot again*


----------



## Jewel Espeon

Time Psyduck said:


> I'm actully a Time Golduck lol. :D


----------



## Time Psyduck

Jewel Espeon said:


> Oh man, and I'm still a Jewel Eevee


----------



## Jewel Espeon

Time Psyduck said:


> I like cake lol.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Jewel Espeon said:


> I don't


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Yes I do ><


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Everybody likes cake. How can you not like cake?


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> Cake tastes like shit. An example of good food is peacock droppings. Don't ask why peacocks.


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> *dances madly to Dancing Mad*


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> *arylettdances* OH NOES, Arylett is going to kill me for this *hides in hole*


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> Ima fire my popcorn chicken at you!


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> I like popcorn chicken :P *is hit by RAW popcorn chicken* EWW!


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> Oh yeah, well eat the sauce that they gave with mashies while they were around! *throws*


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> STOP THROWING FOOD AT ME OR I'M TELLING ON YOU!!!


----------



## Jewel Espeon

Time Psyduck said:


> You know, it would be better if I was a Space Golduck. :D


----------



## Dragonclaw

Jewel Espeon said:


> Should I be Topaz Umbreon?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Nah, be Diamond Umbreon - much more exclusive sounding


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> But I don't liek diamonds.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> U leik nothing, ever, so does it matter?


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> O realy


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> *sleeps*


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> *sleeps*
> 
> *dies*


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> *sleeps*
> 
> *dies*
> 
> *bakes*


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> *sleeps*
> 
> *dies*
> 
> *bakes*
> 
> *drowns*


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> *sleeps*
> 
> *dies*
> 
> *bakes*
> 
> *drowns*
> 
> *coughs*


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> I'm bored now. Where's everyone else?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> I live in Tanzania :)


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Y?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Z


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> A...B...C...D...E... ... ... Line?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> I don't know! I never payed attention in class!


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> I looked it up on dumbapedia and it's f. So:
> F...G...H... ... Line?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> J, duh. Even I know that.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> J...L...P...S...I...X...R...Z I did it I did it Now what do I win Do I get Cake


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Nope. You have to beat me at the Race to 100 first.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> OK...what's that then?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> You choose a starting number, and then you have to add any number from 1 to 10 to it. The first to get to 100 wins :)


----------



## Jewel Espeon

Dragonclaw said:


> 98+2. Now can I have cake plz?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Jewel Espeon said:


> It's cause I hate Mondays. That, giant pie of doom is why the table's a strawberry.


----------



## Time Psyduck

RandomTyphoon said:


> I want my own cancer-mobile. It looks sooooooooooooooooo cool


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> But I don't _want_ to be a pie!


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Shouldn't we find a real topic to discuss?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Well you can if you want to, baby.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Why are you so mean? I'm older than a lot of people here.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> And I'm younger then most :)


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Wait, where were we?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Most likely indoors, I'd say.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Nah it's too warm to be indoors in summer.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Summer heat is for people with Kidneys >.>


----------



## Dragon

Dragonclaw said:


> TWILIGHT!!! *fangirl scream*


----------



## Time Psyduck

XDragonFireX said:


> OMG OMG!!!
> Grow up


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> STARWARS! *fanboygasm*


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Yay Star Wars!!!!!


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Yay, Starwars! Iron helps us play!


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> What just happened?


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> AH HA HA HA HA HA HA! I has a big postcount!


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> IMA FIRING MY school work AT YOU!


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> IMA FIRING MY LAZARZ AT YOU!


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> SHOOP DA WOOP and pull. And your shoes are looking cool~


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> Why must I do this all the time?
> 
> Must not die...loss of chocolate...*cough*


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> Can't sleep ... clown will eat me ... can't sleep ... clown will eat me ...


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> MUA HA HA HA! MY EVIL GENIUS PLAN CAN'T POSSIBLY FAIL!
> 
> Some guy: What about the 'you don't have the money to buy chocolate part?
> 
> Dragonclaw: WAAA! My evil plan to eat chocolate AND take over the world is ruined!
> 
> Some other guy: I don't see the 'take over the world' part.
> 
> Dragonclaw: Hey, no pointing out errors in my excellent plan, I've only just started!


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> You have a plan to take over the world? I want in.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> I'll only help you if you pay me ... *turns in chair* one biiiiillion dollaers.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Deal!!!!


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Will that be credit or cash?


----------



## Noctowl

Dragonclaw said:


> Casssshhhhh!


----------



## Dragonclaw

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Okay, let me just check your balance ... 50c.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> WHAT!!! WHERE DID MY MONEY GO!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> WHAT! I have -9 recurring dollars! It defies the Laws of Maths!


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> I can spellzor.


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> Yes EeveeSkitty, too true. You can spellzor XD I loves the word spellzor


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> OMG I DO TO lets be friends :)


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> We are friends XD


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> Oh yah :)


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> There aren't many active people. Just you, me and one other guy who is unimportant XD


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> The muffin man?


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> Did you say THE MUFFIN MAN! I need to see this *runs over*


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> *dies* CURSE YOU, AQUA SCUMM!


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> RAWR


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> Eek! *hides*


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> Is OK. *pats*


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> *crawls out from hiding space the way Dragonclaw's dog does when she's called*


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Why do I have a funny feeling right about now?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Because your nerves subconciously told you a joke.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> My nerves are comedians? Cool.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Well duh. They always tell the funnehs.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Cool. I wonder if they'd help me get a stand-up act.


----------



## Mercury

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> Maybe. It's always a possibility


----------



## Time Psyduck

Mercury said:


> How can that be right?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Time Psyduck said:


> This is not a quote.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dark Tyranitar said:


> Darn I missed the evil plot. Is it too late to join?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Time Psyduck said:


> OMG LYK NO WAY!!1!


----------



## Hikari Nijino

> I eat you.


----------



## Dragon

Hikari Nijino said:


> And my pawn kills your king. Checkmate~


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

XDragonFireX said:


> There's a reason that more people have cats than dogs.


----------



## Evolutionary

Dark Tyranitar said:
			
		

> O HA HA, I LIVE! TCOD MUST BE IN MAYHEM AGAIN! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> No. I will stop you with CAT POWER!!!


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Can i haz hugz, Dark Tyranitar?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> You don't want a hug so why are you asking?


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> No way. They are ACTUALLY HUGGING!


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> Who?


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> _THEM!_


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> Wait...them? OMG WOW!!!


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> Yes them. Wow wow wow


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

EeveeSkitty said:


> No!!! It burns my retinas out!


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dark Tyranitar said:


> What is it about us hugging that annoys you?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Time Psyduck said:


> Do NOT quote me on this, but that is just wrong.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dark Tyranitar said:


> I know, the age difference is a bit much, but hey.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Time Psyduck said:


> Now you're really creeping me out.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dark Tyranitar said:


> I admit it... I'm madly in love with Arylett Dawnsborough.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Huh? I'm...I'm in shock. I didn't think...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Time Psyduck said:


> Do you know how disturbing that was, Dark Tyranitar?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dark Tyranitar said:


> I know, but I just had to get it off my chest


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Time Psyduck said:


> Well, that's a relief.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dark Tyranitar said:


> You don't sound very impressed.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I think it may be time to leave.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dark Tyranitar said:


> What? Why? Where are you going? Can I come with you?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Absolutely not.


This is getting creepy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dark Tyranitar said:


> ...Why not?


(Ehehe, sorry~ With Arylett, a lot of things tend to get creepy. She is easily amused by very odd things.)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Okay, enough. Goodbye, and don't follow me.


Now can we please go on to something else?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dark Tyranitar said:


> ...Well there she goes. Ah well. Anyone like fruitpies?


(I am so weird~ Sorry.)


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> The world has now officially stopped spinning.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Dark Tyranitar said:


> But in Soviet Russia, the spin has stopped worlding!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Dragonclaw said:


> Jumping off a cliff isn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Dark Tyranitar said:


> Have you ever considered sky diving in a car?


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> I stalk EeveeSkitty. I am on when she is


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> OMG leave me alone!!


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> Yes, Dragonclaw, leave ES alone


----------



## Dragonclaw

EeveeSkitty said:


> Actually, I come on a bit after Dragonclaw does, so Ima stalking him :D


----------



## Evolutionary

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> Now now, the truth is somewhere but not there


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> And what does that mean exactly?


----------



## Evolutionary

Time Psyduck said:
			
		

> It means that that isn't the truth and the truth is hidden in my your mind


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> Wait let me see if I can find...it....AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> I guess that means WHARBLGARBL then?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Oh no! If she found it out it will have driven her mad!!!


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Not too worry, I'm from the internet.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Wait, so are you one of those magical wizards from the order of the net?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Actually, I'm a warlock, but yeah.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Sweet. Can you magic me chocolate?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> I'm afraid it doesn't work that way, youngling.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Aww...how does it work then?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> That is for the Southern Hemisphere, and only the Southern Hemisphere, to know.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> Oh OK...hang on I'm in the southern hemisphere! How come you can't tell me?


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Psyduck said:


> Ha! Only someone from the North-Western Hemisphere would say that!


----------



## Time Psyduck

Dragonclaw said:


> I hates u


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Time Psyduck said:


> Yes, and you're immature. Sorry.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dark Tyranitar said:


> Can you magic me some at least? I think I'm mature enough.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> And me? Pretty please?


----------



## Evolutionary

Dark Tyranitar said:
			
		

> Ahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahaha! I like to type Ahahahaha...you know I typed it not copy pasted it?


----------



## Time Psyduck

EeveeSkitty said:


> Meh that's not that impressive, look: Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> All by hand.
> Also can I have chocolate?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Time Psyduck said:


> Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Beat that!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dark Tyranitar said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Ahahahahhahahahaahaahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaahhaahhahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahhahaaahhahhahahahahahahaahhaahahhahahaahahhaahhaahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhaahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahaahahahahahhahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhhahahahahahahahaha. Oh and here's more:
> 
> Muhehehehehehehehehehehehe!
> 
> HA!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> You really do not want to challenge me.
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> Beat that!...Now my fingers are tired.


----------



## Jewel Espeon

Dark Tyranitar said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> I just copy-pasted. xD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Jewel Espeon said:


> ...You guys really are bored, aren't you? xD


----------



## Time Psyduck

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Yep


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Time Psyduck said:


> Whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dark Tyranitar said:


> I'll admit, I was pretty bored.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> So was I.


----------



## Eclipse

Dark Tyranitar said:


> RAWR |:<


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

Eclipse said:


> This is not a post. Pay no attention to it.


----------



## Evolutionary

Dark Tyranitar said:
			
		

> RAWR! I will take over TCOD...'s brain


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

EeveeSkitty said:


> I hate cats.


----------



## Dragon

Dark Tyranitar said:


> Sooo totally not a bump~ But... very close. So very close.


----------



## H20firefly

Dragon said:


> That's what you think.


----------



## Dragon of Fire

H20firefly said:


> I think it was...maybe...


----------



## Dragon

Dragon of Fire said:


> I... dun get it.


----------



## H20firefly

Dragon said:


> Neither do I. :/


----------



## Dragon of Fire

H20firefly said:


> Why not?


----------



## Dragon

H20firefly said:


> Well, if the bump limit's a month I saved this with like, two days to spare >:3


----------



## Dragon of Fire

Dragon said:


> You were beaten!


----------



## Dragon

Dragon of Fire said:


> Like, the fourth time today >:/


----------



## H20firefly

Dragon said:


> Lol.


----------



## Dragon

H20firefly said:


> No, LOLcats.


----------



## Bombsii

> Can I haz CHeezburger?


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

DarkArmour said:


> WHAT THE BLEAH?


----------



## Ice tiger

Manaphy DriftRider said:


> Noz you can'!


----------



## JolteonShock

Ice tiger said:


> How...how DARE YOU!


----------



## Dragon of Fire

JolteonShock said:


> Yum, cheeseburger.


----------



## Ice tiger

Dragon of Fire said:


> LUTEFISK!!! <3


----------



## Dragon of Fire

Ice tiger said:


> Oh my god, a crazy person! RUN AWAY! XD


----------



## Dragonclaw

Dragon of Fire said:


> But there are no doors! They're just painted on!


----------



## MurrMurr

Dragonclaw said:
			
		

> Get the automatic cheese destroyer and RUN FOR IT!


----------



## Ice tiger

MurrMurr said:


> What is paint?! *Runs into painted on door*


----------



## VelvetEspeon

Ice tiger said:


> Ice is really nice.


----------



## Dragon

VelvetEspeon said:


> AH WANNA BE TEH VERY BESSST
> LIEK NO ONE EVAR WUZZZ~~
> 
> TWO CATCH TEH IS MAH REAL TESST
> TO TRAIN TEHM IS MAH CAUUUSE~
> 
> I WANNA TRAVLE ACORS TEH LAND
> SERCHING FAR EN WIIIDE~
> 
> TESE POGEYMANZ TWO UNERSTAND
> TEH PWRS THAZ INSIIIIDE~
> 
> *shot*


----------



## VelvetEspeon

Dragon said:


> I'm the Map, I'm the Map, I'm the Map!


----------



## Dragon

VelvetEspeon said:


> DD: But..


----------



## VelvetEspeon

Dragon said:


> Who lives in a pinapple under the sea?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

VelvetEspeon said:


> EBIL PERSON?


----------



## Dragonclaw

RandomTyphoon said:


> I wager, four fours.


----------



## Flying Bread

Dragonclaw said:


> I do NOT leik Mudkipz


----------



## Jack_the_White

Citolim said:


> Penis


----------



## VelvetEspeon

Jack_the_White said:


> I smell trouble!


----------



## Dragon

VelvetEspeon said:


> LOLOLLOLOLLOLOLOLLOLOLLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> No.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Dragon said:


> I shall pick at the tooth with the picker of tooths!


----------



## Dragon

Dragonclaw said:


> I've had it with these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plaaaane >:/


----------



## Dragonclaw

Dragon said:


> You talking to me? Are you talking to me? ...


----------



## magnemite

Dragonclaw said:


> lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala  pbht


----------



## Dragonclaw

magnemite said:


> If only I had a nice smelling bottle of maths right now ...


----------



## Jester

Dragonclaw said:


> I AM "the geek in pink"


----------

